# Marine, Predator, or Alien



## Blainthepain (Feb 1, 2010)

new AVP games coming out soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\

so, Marine, Predator, or Alien which one are you?

I've always been a Marine, even though campains freaky as hell


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll take Predator kthx

Easy mode FTW.

Marine campaign in AvP2 had me jumping like a total wuss at times.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 1, 2010)

Alien, always. D<

I wanna play the new game, I heard it is gonna be wiiiiin.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Marine
its for those who know they are fucked from the start but gonna try anyway


----------



## Patton89 (Feb 1, 2010)

Marine, no question about it. 
I played marine in previous two AvP games first, so ill do the same this time. 
* motion tracker bleaps*


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 1, 2010)

I may need to check this game out more. Probably not buying it, but definitely predator. Predator is the shit.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 1, 2010)

Patton89 said:


> Marine, no question about it.
> I played marine in previous two AvP games first, so ill do the same this time.
> * motion tracker bleaps*



Oh god that is the worst fucking thing.  Hearing the "bleep... bleep..." and going "oh shit where are they coming from panic mode break out the smartgun SGDHSJFD ratatatatatatatat"


----------



## Lycan90 (Feb 1, 2010)

Aliens....just gotta love thouse sneaky fast bastards. X3


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 1, 2010)

Predator ftw!


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2010)

Alien, assuming it isn't nerfed like the second one. I love running around like a crazy bastard then ripping people apart and eating their face and jumping around into a vent before they even figure out what the hell happened.



Plus they're the sexiest.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah, love the Atari Jaguar version. <3

But yeah, I preferred marines in single player and aliens in multiplayer on the PC game. More toys on one hand, and plenty of WTF kills on the other.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 1, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Alien, assuming it isn't nerfed like the second one.



Aliens weren't too nerfed in the second game. All you needed to do was get the smartgun out


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 1, 2010)

The demo is coming out feb 4, so I'll give this game a shot.


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, i like playing as predator the most, but i enjoy all three classes alot. The new game looks sick, i need to get it.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2010)

Never played, but Alien all the way if I did.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 2, 2010)

In the previous iterations the Alien was most fun to play, with all the crawling on ceilings and brain eating.


----------



## Seas (Feb 2, 2010)

Alien.
I hope the new game will still have the Runner alien form AvP2 , I always pick/make the fastest possible character to play.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Alien.
I hope this game shares more in common with the first AvP shooter. c:


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Why would you want to play as the human? They better make the human more entertainable to play as then the alien and the predator.

Also it looks like Doom 3


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 2, 2010)

[sarcasm] Aliens. All the way. Theres something satisfying knowing your basicly a walking set of multi-layerd genetalia.[/sarcasm]

But seriously, i was always a fan of playing alien. You have to be careful not to get motion sick, but you can cause some real havok if you ambush correctly, hehe.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 2, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Why would you want to play as the human? They better make the human more entertainable to play as then the alien and the predator.
> 
> Also it looks like Doom 3



You do know this is based off of a series of games that predated Doom 3, and even inspired some of Doom 3's mechanics such as light deprived corridors with enemies that jump out at you and a flashlight that you end up trying to use ALL the time.

In this game, as well as the previous games they are balancing the Human, the Aliens and the Predators out. Humans have high powered weaponry and can hit extremely hard. With a tactical style your used to in FPS games. Aliens are the fastest and can crawl on walls, and Predators can cloak and use stealth tactics. 

Similar to one of those Half Life mods that put you in the perspective of a Xen warrior. Each perspective also has a different suvival factor. Humans can heal themselves by finding health packs, Predators can only heal by killing enough people which gives them energy, and allows them to use more of their arsenal consequently. The Aliens are more suited to hit and run tactics and can only heal by mutilating a corpse.

The Marine campaign is set to be far more horror style as you try and prevent both Zenomorphs from swarming you, and the odd Predator sneaking up behind you. The Predator campaign will be stealth gameplay at it's finest and the Alien campaign will revolve around survival.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

The marine because he can use guns.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The marine because he can use guns.


 The Predator can use laser cannons, and cloak n stuff.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Predator plox.


----------



## Revy (Feb 2, 2010)

i remember the first one, sextastic.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 2, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> The Predator can use laser cannons, and cloak n stuff.



You can't use his laser cannons all the time. You need to recharge energy to use them. While the Marine can use his smart gun/Plasma rifle consistently.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 2, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> You can't use his laser cannons all the time. You need to recharge energy to use them. While the Marine can use his smart gun/Plasma rifle consistently.



As long as you've got the ammo :V

Which IS finite.

Also, Predator's energy sifter from AvP2 is gone?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 2, 2010)

AvP is pretty much first-person Starcraft amirite?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> AvP is pretty much first-person Starcraft amirite?



Sorta.  Except you don't need to construct additional pylons.  And there are no Koreans.


----------



## Blainthepain (Feb 3, 2010)

the only thing im worried about as a marine is the whole trophie kill thing. I know aliens and predators got em but i dont think a marine can grap anything and rip it apart. they might be able to pin it and shoot the crap out of it but every marine that did that to aliens in the movies got acid all over em.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> As long as you've got the ammo :V
> 
> Which IS finite.
> 
> Also, Predator's energy sifter from AvP2 is gone?



Previous AVP games had the honor system where you could only use your energy sifter in multiplayer a specific number of times related to how many frags you had. Or something. In this game they are coming up with a new design in that it needs to recharge gradually.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd play predator, but I have a feeling it will be limited to one or two predators in a 32 man online game. Probably one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'd play predator, but I have a feeling it will be limited to one or two predators in a 32 man online game. Probably one.


only need one to rape the rest


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'd play predator, but I have a feeling it will be limited to one or two predators in a 32 man online game. Probably one.



Predators aren't some god race that everyone groans about when you play them. They are just another race, nothing more nothing less. In a multiplayer match in AVP2 you can easily down a Predator using the Smartgun or the Pulse rifle. A good Predator uses tactics to his advantage, tactics you use in conventional FPS games. It's just different in the fact that the marine has to use his high powered weaponry to aid him, while the predator has to rely on stealth.

Honestly I recommend playing the original games to properly see how they balanced the races. The Predators do have overpowered weaponry. But it's not used in the conventional way like in proper FPS games where you can use them continuously.



Crysix Corps said:


> only need one to rape the rest



Every time I play a Marine in AVP1 or 2 I always manage to beat a LOT of predator players. It's not that hard, since you just need the Smartgun's epic tracking system. Or better yet use your eyes and use your peripheral vision a little. Sure it takes practice but you can easily snipe a predator from across the map whilst he is cloaked by doing so.

Plus the majority of them are new players who don't know jack about how to play one either. Cloaking and trying to whack people with the wristblades.



Blainthepain said:


> the only thing im worried about as a marine is the whole trophie kill thing. I know aliens and predators got em but i dont think a marine can grap anything and rip it apart. they might be able to pin it and shoot the crap out of it but every marine that did that to aliens in the movies got acid all over em.



You forget that Aliens and Predators have the trophy kill thing to benefit themselves in ways the Marine doesn't. Such as in the Predator's case, using more of his weapons or in the Alien's case getting health. In the previous games the Alien would have to eat bodies inorder to heal. I am guessing the trophy kill would properly replace this.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Predators aren't some god race that everyone groans about when you play them. They are just another race, nothing more nothing less. In a multiplayer match in AVP2 you can easily down a Predator using the Smartgun or the Pulse rifle. A good Predator uses tactics to his advantage, tactics you use in conventional FPS games. It's just different in the fact that the marine has to use his high powered weaponry to aid him, while the predator has to rely on stealth.


Actually they have a game mode where only one player can be predator and when you kill him you're predator. They have videos on it, and the pred class. You are a god. You can see all, can't be seen until you want to be, can one-shot a human from behind, and track people through walls and etc. You are a god, you have every tool the predator has in the movies at your disposal, and unlike the other games your cloak and weapons aren't nerfed for "balance" the balance comes from limiting the class.

Honestly I recommend watching the videos on gametrailers. They can tear through several humans in a flash, and the same goes for aliens. It takes teamwork to take them down, that's their flaw (they can't target three people at the same time). Having several predators in one match will allow them to work together and just simply rape face.

Edit: http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/aliens-vs-predator-predator/338866

Totally not gonna be limited. That's single player, but it's the same thing online.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually they have a game mode where only one player can be predator and when you kill him you're predator. They have videos on it, and the pred class. You are a god. You can see all, can't be seen until you want to be, can one-shot a human from behind, and track people through walls and etc. You are a god, you have every tool the predator has in the movies at your disposal, and unlike the other games your cloak and weapons aren't nerfed for "balance" the balance comes from limiting the class.



The gameplay where only one player can be predator is in the originals as well. Same with the "Alien tag" Where only one player can be the alien. But that's only one gameplay. The game is still going to have conventional FPS multiplayer gamemodes like Deathmatch and CTF.

Yes you can "See all" but the gameplay isn't that you can simply walk down an area, guy'sll be shooting at you and you just simply slice them to pieces taking absolutely no damage, destroying them as you walk around. The entire game IS going to be balanced, you can count on that since they already stated the multiplayer would emulate the originals. Not overpower the predators so EVERYONE chooses them. What would the point of that be? Even if the Predator is cloaked the player still has his motion tracker like in the first two games, and even the original Atari Jaguar one. Coupled with this and the infamous auotargeting rapid fire Smartgun you could still kill a predator just as easily as you did in the last 3 games.

Also if you read my above posts (and even the rest of the post you quoted) you would already know I am aware of the fact they aren't nerfing the predator's weapons. They are limiting it's use due to practicality. This was also done in the originals except back then you had a "Trophy kill" system.


----------



## Blainthepain (Feb 4, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> they aren't nerfing the predator's weapons. They are limiting it's use due to practicality. This was also done in the originals except back then you had a "Trophy kill" system.



plus the predators got that new jumping system thing to contorl where you land that looks pretty sick, i dont know how many time I missed a tree branch and fell in the second game


----------



## f94 (Feb 4, 2010)

I remember the 1999 release.  The Marine campaign scared the shit out of me -- I absolutely hated the motion tracker -- it made me paranoid.  On top of that, I remember it being very bugging with the no save issue and I recall it crashing quite a bit.  Totally going to buy the remake though and gonna go Predator all the way.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 4, 2010)

f94 said:


> Totally going to buy the remake though and gonna go Predator all the way.



*snide comment* It's not a remake. Just a sequel.

*expects nerdrage*


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

Game is shit, demo proved that.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 5, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Game is shit, demo proved that.



I wouldn't outright say it was shit, just that if I got the regular game I would play it for a week, then return to playing Mass Effect 2.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2010)

The game is fixated with the "press e for instant win" which takes about ten seconds to do, so you just stand there and get a line of people who do this to each other until there's one left and some random marine manages to lob a nade.

Pred is super OP once he gets -any- of his weapons, yet he apparently is bad ass enough to not spawn with weapons and find his perfectly crafted and designed ones on the field.

Alien is kinda cool, lame that they can block though and their acid does nothing at all.

Marines are lame, simple as that. The only time they killed me was when I wasn't paying attention at all (aka basically alt+tabbed, in menu, or afk). As pred I had like 20 kill streak my first time with one weapon (the throwing blade).


----------



## Corrupted (Feb 5, 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/34200  get the demo here

A lot of people are currently whining that it feels too "consolised" 
While it is true that the game was optimised for both PC and consoles and thus shares alot of console features it is still a pretty decent game. (But not worth the 50â‚¬ price tag on Steam for EU, unless you want Universe at War with it)

I'm probably going to buy the game once it's released, the only critic I have is that the controls for the Alien feel a but clunky.


Anyone else here played the demo and wants to share a few words? Or anyone want more info?




NewfDraggie said:


> The game is fixated with the "press e for instant win" which takes about ten seconds to do, so you just stand there and get a line of people who do this to each other until there's one left and some random marine manages to lob a nade.
> 
> Pred is super OP once he gets -any- of his weapons, yet he apparently is bad ass enough to not spawn with weapons and find his perfectly crafted and designed ones on the field.
> 
> ...




Trophy Kills open you up for getting killed yourself, you're supposed to use them when you're alone vs one other guy, though yes I agree that chain-TKs are silly.

The Predator isn't OP, a good Marine can find and kill him easily, Aliens can sneak up from behind.

Alien acid can kill a Marine if he's under 50% hp in a few seconds.

Marines have the highest damage potential of all the races, just depends on the skill of the player and a little luck with getting a better weapon faster.
Though the shotgun and pulse rifle are usually more then enough.


It's far from "shit" but needs some polishing and more PC tweaks.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 5, 2010)

Corrupted said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/34200  get the demo here
> 
> A lot of people are currently whining that it feels too "consolised"



Yeah I would say that. The fact that there weren't any dedicated servers and it was all matchmaking put me off right there.

Anyway, game felt okay, but I think i'd still play the originals


----------



## Blainthepain (Feb 6, 2010)

NOOOOOOO my pc wont let me play the demo!!!

this is happened before and it seems XP media edition doenst like games downloaded off of steam

RAGEQUIT!! *suicide*


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 6, 2010)

Alien, followed closely by Predator.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 6, 2010)

After playing the demo, the TKs got a bit annoying. Everyone used them, we would have literally a line of people using them on one another, an alien would kill a human only to be killed by another alien and that alien would be killed by a predator who then would be killed by another alien who would be killed by the marine that was killed first, and then the process would start again. This is why I kinda prefered to play as the marine.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Predator.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

I always played Predator.  Awwww yeah.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

I mean, come on, the thing has a fuckin' laser cannon.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I mean, come on, the thing has a fuckin' laser cannon.



Plasmacaster?


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I mean, come on, the thing has a fuckin' laser cannon.



The Marine has an autotargeting heavy assault machine gun that can rip apart a predator as soon as it enters the Marine's line of sight. (I can't remember or not but can the Smart Gun target a cloaked Predator?)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 6, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> The Marine has an autotargeting heavy assault machine gun that can rip apart a predator as soon as it enters the Marine's line of sight. (I can't remember or not but can the Smart Gun target a cloaked Predator?)


 I'm not sure, but when I was playing as a marine it didn't take much for me to take down either a predator or alien with the default gun. And a cloaked Predator was not that hard to spot.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 6, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I'm not sure, but when I was playing as a marine it didn't take much for me to take down either a predator or alien with the default gun. And a cloaked Predator was not that hard to spot.



Indeed. The pulse rifle is OP, very much so when you begin to rely on your motion tracker


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Plasmacaster?


 
I totally knew that.



CryoScales said:


> The Marine has an autotargeting heavy assault machine gun that can rip apart a predator as soon as it enters the Marine's line of sight. (I can't remember or not but can the Smart Gun target a cloaked Predator?)


 
That's a kink they better fix.


----------



## Tempest Drake (Feb 7, 2010)

It's not really that bad a weapon to be honest,  actually I find myself just sticking  to the pulse rifle or the minigun than using the smart gun just because , well, atleast when i play   it'll go from one target, then go to a completely different one  before the other  thing i was trying to kil lis absolutely dead...

And on that note, for me? Aliens, but only because they look cute.


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 10, 2010)

Well i love the suspense of playing marine but what i have heard it's gone and it's plain old booring shooting so i guess i go with alien.


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Predator, he can fuck shit up with his space ninja abilities.


----------

